# New Build questions, 2-way or 3-way



## nicolas.squire (Jan 21, 2013)

Alright so, experience on the table first, I don't have too much cabinet building experience at all, I once designed and built a sub enclosure for 2 12's in a car, turned out incredible and sounded so much better than expected and well, now i'm tired of my 2way Cerwin Vegas in my room, time to upgrade. I'm not too worried about building something for the first time and failing at it, I'll just learn and do better the next time. I currently have a full 7.1 cerwin vega setup but im only really looking to upgrade the front left and right, they're E-708's 150watts each (no idea rms or peak, 8 inch mids) from 1999ish powered by a Pioneer VSX-816 (770 Watts Total System Power - 110 watts x 7 (1kHz 1.0% THD @ 8 Ohms)). They're pretty loud in my room, I work with a lot of pro sound equipment and so on, without a dB meter, I'm taking an educated guess that they're maxing around the 105+- dB mark WITH the crossover for my subwoofer in effect. Im looking preferably to build a 2 way system(ive heard 3-ways get exponentially more $$$) that will be louder/more powerful. They'll be used mainly for music and usually paired with my subwoofers. Size of the towers is limited but ill definitely double the size I have now if needed.
The e708 

My room size (not big, something like 14x16 feet) but they are brought to friends places and so on for parties & stuff



The last option is to buy a pair of speaker towers from a bestbuy canada, reason why I chose there is because i work there and get awesome cost price discounts for example, $1000 pair of jbl towers for less than 400

*LASTLY* There is always the question of budget, I'm hoping not to spend more than 400-500, I don't want to buy speaker kits & so on, I get discounts on wood for the cabinets and half the fun is building them.
At the end of this long post, I don't know what to do :dontknow:


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Creative Sound Solutions is in Canada - they have several different kits using very nice drivers you should check out


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agreed Creative sound solutions located here is a great place to start. Building a 3 way is much more difficult as the crossover points have to be so that they work together or your not getting the best out of them so a kit is a great option as all the parts have already been tested to work well.


----------



## nicolas.squire (Jan 21, 2013)

thanks a bunch guys, Ill give them a look. And just because we like good sound here at hometheatershack ill share a quick story lol. Yesterday I was working at an Armin Van Buuren show in Montreal, Canada. Long story short the music was way too loud for a 3 hour show, it was at a club and (verified with a decibel meter) we were going over 125dB from about 100 or more feet away, but mostly hovered at or above the 115dB range. This club has one of, if not, THE best sound system in terms of sound quality that ive ever heard at a show.

[EDIT] I took a look at the kits available with Creative, unless I'm missing something from their site I don't think they have what I'm looking for, which is some pretty serious power, if budget was the limiting factor then well, it can always be pushed, and as for size, i dont mind going bigger than anything I saw at Creative.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

High sensitivity monster here using a 15" pro driver and SEOS CD waveguide


----------



## nicolas.squire (Jan 21, 2013)

not THAT looks awesome, I'll definitely look into picking a couple of those up or possible the 12" model, Thanks!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

nicolas.squire said:


> not THAT looks awesome, I'll definitely look into picking a couple of those up or possible the 12" model, Thanks!


the seos speakers over there are BEASTS. I have a trio of the cheap thrills as my mains and they destroy anything under a grand per speaker on the retail market. They even are a trade off for some of the nicer B & W speakers that I've demoed too. simply crazy response on them. the Sentinels are simply disgusting for music.


----------



## nicolas.squire (Jan 21, 2013)

Well Mike, you've made my mind up, I'm gonna get a minimum of 2, either the sentinels or tempest but im leaning towards the sentinels, just a little more saving


----------

